# suppression d'un caractère tapé, vers la droite



## dakar (27 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,  avec le nouveau petit clavier Bluetooth, qui ne comporte plus de pavé numérique, est disparue aussi la possibilité qu'on trouvait sur l'ancien clavier complet, de supprimer un caractère sur la droite, quand on tape un texte ; plus moyen  de cliquer sur Suppr. puisque la touche a disparu avec le pavé numérique.. sauf si je ne la repère pas !..
comment fait -on ?
 je ne vois que la touche avec  flèche vers la gauche pour supprimer le caractère mal tapé sur la gauche. 

Il me semble avoir déjà vu la réponse quelque part sur le Forum, mais je ne la retrouve pas.
Merci


----------



## Larme (27 Octobre 2011)

_Fn_+_Suppr_


----------



## dakar (28 Octobre 2011)

merci !


----------

